# Front numberplate location



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok guys so I have fitted a plateless grill. It looks brilliant without a plate. I am currently driving with like this . Sooner or later im going to get pulled so i just wanted get some advice/opinions on what i should donwith my plate. Stick it on the bumper under the light, using a vinyl sticker or just fit it on the grill. Im not putting it in the window that looks daft. Any imput would be appreciated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

put it on the grill.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> put it on the grill.


Agreed


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

The grill, where else?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

+1. Agreed.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Edinburra said:


> The grill, where else?











Just an example

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Stanyer said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > The grill, where else?
> ...


I do agree with you that the the car looks better without a plate on the grill but there's nowhere else to put it and it just looks weird under the light,of course just my opinion.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Reasty said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > Edinburra said:
> ...


yea i agree i wish i could just not have one on the front. Car looks awesome without one. Like you said it looks weird if not on the grill. I think its because we are not used to it being anywhere else. Its amazing how many people look at the car without the plate. Thinks its because its unusual to not have one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Move to the US?

I had a hire car in Alabama last year with no plates on it at all. Just an Avis logo on the rear where the plate should have been.

Even went back to the rental office and they said if you get stopped by cops just show them the rental docs... was brand new and no one seemed bothered...


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

It's not helped by all the angles on the front bumper,it just looks like you have put it on wonky,personally aesthetically it's just all wrong.


----------



## redfour (Oct 14, 2016)

Cravenspeed in the US make a plate mount that bolts to the front tow hitch bracket...

http://www.cravenspeed.com/audi-platypu ... ate-mount/


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

How about on the bonnet above the four rings - sixties rally style?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

How about on the roof like a taxi or driving school sign?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

redfour said:


> Cravenspeed in the US make a plate mount that bolts to the front tow hitch bracket...
> 
> http://www.cravenspeed.com/audi-platypu ... ate-mount/


thats different would a uk plate fit it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

moro anis said:


> How about on the bonnet above the four rings - sixties rally style?


might be abit high lol probably still get pulled

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfour (Oct 14, 2016)

> Cravenspeed in the US make a plate mount that bolts to the front tow hitch bracket...
> 
> http://www.cravenspeed.com/audi-platypu ... ate-mount/





> thats different would a uk plate fit it?


I don't see why not - might be worth an email??


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Get some of these..

https://boltsbolts.co.uk/product/flip-up-plates-3/

Can be handy when you have feds on ya tail....


----------



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > The grill, where else?
> ...


Looks like the car got a zit and someone put a bandaid on it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not sure whether that bolted on plate would be legal in U.K. Thinking about the strict pedestrian safety rules that manufacturers have to follow.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Not sure whether that bolted on plate would be legal in U.K. Thinking about the strict pedestrian safety rules that manufacturers have to follow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


yes very true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

